# A String Trio



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Here is a "free style semi-tonal" string trio.


__
https://soundcloud.com/richannes-wrahms%2Fstring-trio-no2


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I would encourage you to study traditional harmony and how to resolve dissonances which seem quite random and accidental in your work. But in any event, keep writing if it brings you pleasure, and it’s possible you are capable of more with greater familiarity of music theory. Best wishes.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

It certainly wasn't my intention to write traditionally. I just used some "scraps" (mostly diatonic motifs) and played with were the lines go. If my dissonances seem random it may be blamed in the inconsistency of my guiding ears more than anything.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I would say it is 100% tonal, but not traditional especially as it progresses.


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey sounds great, I like it


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I re-wrote the second half of it to make it more lively. Probably should be revised further.


__
https://soundcloud.com/richannes-wrahms%2Fstring-trio-20


----------

